# Rib flare pain



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, 
Looking for advice. I have been suffering very severe rib pain on my right side front and back for a couple of weeks now. I am now 24 weeks. The pain is so severe it makes me feel shaky and sweaty. At the physio class on Friday, the physio said its Rib flare pain and suggested some
Stretching exercises. My question is, can I do anything more to ease the pain? I know paracetamol won't touch it, it's too sore. I stand about eight hours a day at work
and this is the only time I feel it. Can't sit down all day as its not a job that can be done sitting down. I don't have much faith that my midwife can help but can you point me in the right direction for some help? Really cannot bear how sore it is. It is a hot fiery pain that worsens as the day goes on and i am almost in tears with it. Lastly, is it caused by the baby moving up and therefore likely to get worse? Should I be worried that there is so much pressure inside already? 
Please help! Thanks
Laura x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi 1981

I would advise you see your gp. Just to get a general check over

It is impossible for me to say if it caused by baby without seeing you. It won't necessarily get worse as baby changing position could mean its gone again 

If severe and causing issues with work your gp could sign you off sick. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks kaz, 
Going to get Gp appt tomorrow. Can't bear the pain any longer  Hope you are doing well xx


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi kaz, 
Just wanted to say your advice was great. My own midwife hadnt even suggested that to me. My Gp has signed me off for two weeks to rest and to give me a pain free couple of weeks. Hopefully the rest will allow my ribs to settle down. Was getting really distressed with the pain. Feel more relaxed now. Thanks so much and congratulations on your little girl xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Laura. 

Glad to help. Make the most of it, watch rubbish tv, lie in and generally look after yourself. I ended up off sick due to breaking my am and it really recharged my batteries. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

